# intake duct fan



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

would this be ok for a 5x5x8 room?  change xx to tt...
hxxp://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100067594/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2010)

I bought one and returned it.  It's very noisy :hubba:.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 11, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> would this be ok for a 5x5x8 room?  change xx to tt...
> hxxp://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100067594/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053



if your tryin to find somethin wit a good air flow to exchange your air your gonna need somethin wit higher cfm's.. its length x width x(height x 1.2) and thats how many cfm's u need to exchange the air 1 every min.. double that number it will b 2wice a min.. triple it 3 times a min.. so on and so forth.. u need to have your air exchanged atleast 1 every 3 to 5 min.. but theere is no such thing as goin overboard in this dept. those inline duct fans are more if you have long narrow duct with not good air floow then u can connect that to it and it helps out.. but for actually changin the air i would say to get it atleast 1 time a min you need a 240 cfm.. its gonna b costly at first but well worth it and you wont have to worry about temps.. i have about the same size space as you (its a closet) and ima b runnin 440 cfm's.. but hope this helps and happy growin


----------



## pcduck (Mar 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I bought one and returned it.  It's very noisy :hubba:.



:yeahthat::goodposting: and these type of fans are made  boost  air that is already moving. These are used for extended long runs of duct work.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 11, 2010)

Really loli? Save your money. Get a inline fan. I have had no prob with CAP. I have many of there products and none have yet to fall short. They have great CFM per dollar spent.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 11, 2010)

My room is the same size as yours and the Elicent 6in, 309cfm works fantastic and is very quiet. I also ran a 4" vortex that did the job great, it was just too noisy for my sitch.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks everyone for your replies. im sorry i didnt state this before....i have a 465 cfm squrell cage fan exzausting the room through my cooltubes. i am looking for a cheap way to bring air in!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't have an intake, unless you consider 2.5 inch holes drilled out around the bottom of the walls an intake...I guess it's a passive intake.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I don't have an intake, unless you consider 2.5 inch holes drilled out around the bottom of the walls an intake...I guess it's a passive intake.


your rooms the same size as mine?  how many 2.5" holes do you have?  i can only put 1 hole in....cosmetics.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 11, 2010)

Here you go,

hxxp://www.randmsupply.com/


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

awesome site, thank you.


----------

